
Thread: The 100 Greatest Lies in Physics - B1FF_PSUVM
http://www.shaggytexas.com/board/showthread.php/178038-The-100-Greatest-Lies-in-Physics
======
Gene5ive
his website tho: [http://www.rayfleming.com/](http://www.rayfleming.com/)

------
gaze
Oh look, a crank

------
trendia
TimeCube 2.0

